# Instalar nuevo componente en ORCAD WARNING(ORNET-1119)



## Nadales56 (Dic 10, 2018)

Hola buenas tardes!

Estoy haciendo simulaciones con amplificadores operacionales para ver su respuesta en frecuencia, además de probar con el uA741 he decidido usar dos más que he visto que podrían servirme. Para ello me he descargado los archivos EDF y luego los he importado desde orcad convirtiéndolos a formato obl.
El problema está en que cuando le doy a simular, me aparece el un circulo verde cerca del amplificador con el siguiente mensaje:
*WARNING(ORNET-1119): The part/device cannot be simulated. No PSpiceTemplate found on U3, ignoring this part/device from simulation netlist. Use Place->PSpice Component...->Search to place simulation ready part*
Esto solo ocurre con los nuevos que he importado de fuera.
Ha alguien le ha pasado esto y sabe como puedo solucionarlo?
Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 10, 2018)

Te está diciendo que el programa de simulación *NO *encontró el archivo SPICE del componente citado


> ADVERTENCIA (ORNET-1119): La parte / dispositivo no puede simularse. No se encontró PSpiceTemplate en U3, ignorando esta parte / dispositivo de la lista de redes de simulación. Use Place-> PSpice Component ...-> Buscar para colocar la pieza lista para simulación


Seguramente guardaste el archivo SPICE en el lugar incorrecto.


----------



## Nadales56 (Dic 10, 2018)

No he generado ningún archivo tipo SPICE, que imagino que serán los que tienen formato lib. Sabríais cómo podría descargarlos, alguna web donde no hayáis tenido este problema? O quizás algo que no esté bien configurado?
He de decir que la versión que tengo es la 16.6 Lite, quizás la versión sea un problema?

Los otros archivos tipo obl están guardados en Tools->Capture->library
Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 10, 2018)

El ORCAD ¿ No posee al µA741 como componente interno propio ?, ¿ Por que lo estás importando ?


----------



## Nadales56 (Dic 10, 2018)

Ese no lo estoy importando, estoy importando un MCP6001 de microchip y un TLC271B de Texas instruments
He seguido las instrucciones del warning, y he encontrado las librerías de los componentes que necesito, pero no puedo acceder a nada, solo verlas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 10, 2018)

Este es el modelo SPICE del *MCP6001, *¿ Es el que instalaste ?


----------



## Nadales56 (Dic 10, 2018)

No he llegado a instalar ningún modelo pspice, justo acaba de descargarlo de la web de microchip!! 
Lo único que he importado son los dispositivos, pero en el pspice no he hecho nada. 
Como podría instalarlo?? 
Gracias por la ayuda Fogonazo!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 10, 2018)

Nadales56 dijo:


> No he llegado a instalar ningún modelo pspice, justo acaba de descargarlo de la web de microchip!!
> Lo único que he importado son los dispositivos, pero en el pspice no he hecho nada.
> Como podría instalarlo??
> Gracias por la ayuda Fogonazo!


Para "Cargar" un dispositivo nuevo en cualquier simulador necesitas varias partes:
1) El dibujo de la apariencia en la simulación.
2) El dibujo de la apariencia para el ruteado
3) El modelo de simulación (Spice)

Mi ignorancia sobre ORCAD es *absoluta*, mi último contacto con este programa fue con el ORCAD, creo que 1.2, así que mal te puedo indicar sobre como cargar un componente nuevo.
Quisiera suponer que existirán tutoriales al respecto, o tal vez algún miembro de la comunidad que emplee este simulador pueda aportar algo. 

Si se parece a otros simuladores, el procedimiento sería 
Crear el componente con nombre en una librería del programa
Darle forma y distribuir las patas
Una vez creado asignarle funcionalidad con el archivo SPICE


----------



## pandacba (Dic 10, 2018)

Ojo que las simulaciones son eso simulaciones y tienen sus limitaciones, para hacer una verdadera ponderación la mejor forma es montar directamente los componentes y analizarlos con instrumental, como osciloscopio, bode plot, analizador de espectro, frecuencímetro etc.
El 741 es lo más bajo de la escala de los AO, basta ver la hoja de datos de uno y de otro para ver las tremendas diferecias.
Una de las particularidades del 741 es la fuerte caída del ancho de banda con la ganancia
De echo hay una ernorme diferencia el MCP es rail to rail mientras que el 741 no, funciona a muy bajo voltaje el 741 no, el MCP es de bajo consumo el 741.
Si queres hacer tales comparaciones como por ejemplo el TLC de texas porque no ingresas a su web te registras y utilizas la herramientas on line que tiene para hacer analisis e incluso asistencia técnica, pudiendo luego guardar todos los resultados, esquemas incluidos


----------



## Nadales56 (Dic 10, 2018)

Entiendo que lo idóneo sea medir directamente, se trata de un pequeño proyecto de la universidad y solo nos piden simulaciones. 
En la web de Texas te permiten crear cualquier tipo de circuitos? , lo digo pq también uso condensadores, resistencias y otros dispositivos.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 10, 2018)

Obvio, sin eso como haces uns simulación?
Como texas compro National debería tener el 741 para simularlo así lo comparas con el TLC
Texas utiliza el TINA el cual se puede descargar de su web con los modelos spice de sus productos para simular
en linea tiene otras herramientas de simulación y de desarrollo


----------



## Nadales56 (Dic 10, 2018)

Genial pandacba! Ya lo he conseguido!! Muchísimas gracias!!!


----------

